# field hunt



## yogi (Feb 23, 2012)

for a field hunt for ducks would you use canada decoys or snows for the added visibility. I have heard they pile into dark geese decoys wondering about the light geese decoys. will they finish to windsocks?


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

Canadas with a couple of spinners should suck them right in, you don't need the snows unless you think you can get a shot at some snows. They should come into socks as long as your spinners are running.


----------



## Beavis (Jan 30, 2012)

if you are using mojo's then why use snow deocys for visibility??? thats what the mojo is for getting the birds attention


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

They will come into SS only spread, but I find you will have more landing with canada decoys only spread. They may not be landing in the SS, but they are still only 30-40 yrds out there and still in shooting range. That being said when I hunt ducks I set out 3.5 dz canada decoys and no duck decoys and have good luck.


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Ducks can see white on decoys farther away than mojos be wise the don't always come in head on or straight behind. With that beig said I would either put out some full body Canada geese or some windsocks or sillosocks. Ducks should finisher over any decoy, you just need to set them right.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I prefer using snow goose decoys and duck fullbodies when hunting ducks. Even if there are no snows around it still works.


----------

